# Parsippany Slot Car Show Nov. 17



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

The semi-annual Parsippany show will be next Sunday, Nov. 17th, at the PAL in Parsippany NJ. Come and support the show.

33 Baldwin Rd.

Parsippany, NJ 07054

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

I will be there.Probably broke,but i'll be there.
>Tom<


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Bump...just a couple days away.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

We'll be going, see you there Joe. :thumbsup:
Hopefully meet some other HT'ers too!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice meeting you Dom.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Richard, certainly good meeting you also!
I spoke with Joe, Grand.... and Tom Ho too.
I hope Joe GS is recuperating well.
Met someone in the lobby prior to show, he spoke about HO drag racing and mentioned Al Pink would not be able to attend. 
It would have been nice to meet another HT'er. Any one else in attendance?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Any pics? We all love to hear about a good show!


----------

